# You're the new CEO of Safeguard. What do you change?



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

What would you change about Safeguard or any national if you were to be given control and why would you pick those changes and what would the benefits and consequences be? Let's see if we could run these companies better.

I would make it harder to enter the industry as a whole. This would stop the Craigslister from doing horrible jobs which bring prices down and ruin the name of the industry.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

everything


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

or you could do nothing and fill your pockets and get rich like they do now while the real workers go hungry


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I'd promote a more healthy work relationship between the company and it's vendors. I'd do my best to work with the vendors to help them on bids, and work that can be completed while at the jobsite. Do this during their first 90 days. After that if they fail to progress, I'd curtail their work load and find another contractor.

I'd be less vague on just what "convey condition" means.

I'd revamp the work order instructions to be more concise on what is expected of the vendor. 

I'D QUIT HIRING FREAKIN IDIOTS TO PROCESS INVOICES!!!!

I would not promote anyone to a supervisory position (not the regionals and folks answering the phone every day, their supervisors) until they have spent at least 2 weeks in the field working with a contractor. one week during winterization, one week during grass cuts. And they need to spend that time in the area they are going to supervise. Then have them train their team in what to look for and how to answer vendor questions.

I would not publish a memo without rolling it out to my employees, so they aren't blind sided by vendor questions.

Oh man, I'd could go on and on.

It's all about making money. But you don't have to screw everybody to make money. Set it up so the vendor makes you money, instead of just taking his money.


----------



## GLPS (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe just have some loyalty! Some chain of command. In the early days, before all the crazy guidelines and photo requirements, shady contractors took advantage. Now too many entities involved for less, and less $. But life is good summer is coming! Many of us on here are the best of the best! Glad to be a part of setting the standard in this industry! Keys get it!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The name.


----------



## warranpiece (Jun 15, 2012)

1) Stop the croneyism.

2) Review internal procedures and change the culture of fear within the organization, in addition to halting all illegal practces such as bid manipulation and double billing which they have been caught on several times now.

3) Update the vendor software to be more user friendly and not so cumbersome. Who can sit there for an hour and a half and close out 1 job?

4) Use less vendors, give them more work, pay them better, and give them more responsibility. Build partners in the field. You will end up needing less staff as a result of having competant people running the field.

5) Stop running through waves of temps in order to save a few bucks on labor internally, and take a more holistic approach.

6) Review your contracts to make sure they are viable, and stop saying YES to everything you are told just becaue you are afraid of losing an inch of market share.

I could go on but you get the drift.


----------

